# Help, paralyzed tiel baby



## ninfatiel (Jul 22, 2016)

Hello ! would appreciate any advice on this: today in the morning I was hanfeeding my baby tiels. (they are partially handfeed once a day) but when I grab one baby,he began to scream like if he was in terrible pain and stress (I was only gently holding him) he was attempting to bite my fingers (hadfeed babies dont really bite but he was doing the motion.) I put him back in a box but he wasnt calming down and the I noticed that he can no longer stand on two foot,he was leaning on the side like paralyzed . Two days had passed and he is still on his side in the nest. Parents feed him,but his siblings are fledging, and he certainly wont be able too. Is there any medicine I should try? I cant even understand what had caused this . I wasnt in any way harming him,wasnt doing anything strange, I was handfeeding babies for years.. Please dont advice me to check with vet, the one I have here is dog&cat one and I just have the feeling that I know more about cockatiels,then he does..My questions are-are there any medicines that can return him control? (he can move both foot but cant stand on them) and why did this happen ?? Thank you all for your support !


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

I WILL advise you to see the vet, because it sounds like your baby is INJURED and unless you have an x-Ray machine then you don't have the right tools to diagnose your bird. He needs to go to the vet immediately. Don't let him suffer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm sorry but we can't recommend medications over the internet as we AREN'T vets. Even a dog/cat vet can do more than we can. Most medications are by prescription only (at least here in the US they are) and even if you can get them off the internet there's no way to know what's actually wrong with that baby without a medical professional taking a look at it. Have you held the baby since the incident? Tried to move its wings or legs to see if it gives the same response as before? A vet will most likely want to do radiographs to see if there is anything broken inside that we can't see just by looking at the baby. 

Otherwise, the only thing I can advise is to keep the baby comfortable. If it still has a feeding response the parents will continue to feed it but if it doesn't fledge or is unable to, it may not survive.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It does sound like an injury. If it was a neurological problem, it's unlikely that there would be pain when you handled the chick. An adult bird would stand on the good foot and hold up the injured foot, but a baby doesn't have this much skill so an injured baby would have to lean to the side instead.

If it's just a bruise the chick will recover by itself. But if it's a broken bone or other serious injury it needs treatment. Please see the vet if you can - even a vet that doesn't understand birds might be able to recognize the nature of the injury.


----------



## EllenD (Oct 9, 2016)

It sounds very much like he has either a broken bone, possibly a spinal injury, and/or a nerve problem. Babies are very small and delicate, and it takes very little to snap a hollow baby bird bone...

Listen, he's suffering, and chances are, from my experience, even if you could get prescription medications without going to a vet, there isn't a prescription medication that will heal a fractured bone, a compressed spine, etc. He needs a full body x-ray at a vet, even a dog or cat vet can do this, or refer you to someone who can. You won't know what's wrong without it. Just from experience if an otherwise active baby bird screamed when you picked him up and has been laying on his side since, he's very seriously injured..

And if you're talking about acquiring pain medication for him, how is that going to help a serious injury? 

His parents may stop feeding him now, and they actually may try to kill him, it's common if they think he's injured or I'll, so I would be prepared to remove him from the nest box and have to hand feed him as well...Just make sure you're watching his crop to make sure it's being filled, and make sure he's not being pushed away, pushed out of the box, or being pecked and bitten. The parents or other babies could injure him much more if he has a broken bone and he gets tossed around.

Please get him to a vet immediately, and ask questions if you need to. This is a person's responsibility when they decide to allow their birds to breed, you must be prepared to hand feed, hand raise, and get them immediate vet care on the spot, otherwise your bird's shouldn't be breeding. Please don't let him lay there in pain...

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Please go to the vet ASAP.


----------



## ninfatiel (Jul 22, 2016)

Thank you all for your support ! we went to the vet today and the baby was examined. Vet thinks,he has a blockage of central nervous system which could have been provoked by handfeeding-swallowing too fast. He said such blockage usually affects birds, who are weak genetically (inbreed). His parents were purchased from the same source, so I cant be sure, and Vet is probably right. But I had them since 2010 and they had a lot of chicks during these years with no problems. The baby was prescribed vitamin B complex and antibiotics (orally). I do check on him several times a day to make sure he is fed.taking him off the parents and 100% feed him is not a problem to me (done that many times before). So now I wait, Vet said it may go away and the vitamins may stimulate his system to recover. He doesnt have any broken bones or any injury. So i just pray for him and give him his medicine. Once again ,Thank you all!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm glad he got seen!!! Not every inbred pair will produce babies with issues, but when they do, you for sure know it. Even if they aren't directly related (i.e. siblings) they could still be from the same line which can cause issues. Hopefully the little one recovers!


----------



## ninfatiel (Jul 22, 2016)

Just wanted everyone to know that baby has recovered. He is equal to his siblings now. Thank you all !


----------



## Swaroop D (Jun 5, 2021)

ninfatiel said:


> Just wanted everyone to know that baby has recovered. He is equal to his siblings now. Thank you all !


Hey!! Am also facing same problem!! Can u suggest some tips


----------

